# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 19-05-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 12-05-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Lakers run" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Kobe4MVP)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17776

Titulli: "Linda Podaçapkënia e parë e dancit-sportiv në Shqipëri" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17775

Titulli: "Marinsat zbarkojne ne Shqiperi" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17774

Titulli: "Përkujtohen tre heronjtë e UÇK nga Londra" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17773

Titulli: "Erdha menzi!" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga jonil)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17772

Titulli: "Zonjat e Evropes Lindore dhe lufta ndaj kancerit te gjirit" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17770

Titulli: "Pasta Flora" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17768

Titulli: "Al Qaeda - e gatshme për sulme në tërë botën" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17760

Titulli: "Kosovarëve në Zvicër u shënohet në lejeqendrime shtetësia serbo-malazeze" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17759

Titulli: "Poezi e re" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Elda Cani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17757

Titulli: "Poezi e re" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Elda Cani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17756

Titulli: "Stomatologji" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17753

Titulli: "Per sa i perket rracizmit!!!!" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga notle)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17751

Titulli: "Une jam Debi !" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Debile)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17750

Titulli: "kush ka ndoj foto te Shkodres..." (postuar 19-05-2003 nga Niçe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17748

Titulli: "nuk me duket task menager" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17747

Titulli: "Gjakmarrja në Shkodër, 87 fëmijë të ngujuar" (postuar 19-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17745

Titulli: "Pretty Woman" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17743

Titulli: "Kërkoni këngë nga Allma Bektashi ??" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Dj-Kosovari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17741

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga AK_Lezhjani" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga AK_Lezhjani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17740

Titulli: "Palestine, America and the children of the stones" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga odisea e kurbet)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17739

Titulli: "P  A  S  S  W  O  R  D  E  T  !  !  !" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17730

Titulli: "A do ktheheni ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Jola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17728

Titulli: "Kësulkuqja" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17725

Titulli: "E    p ë r h i t u r a" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17724

Titulli: "B o r b a r d h a" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17723

Titulli: "Mesazhi i parë nga unë." (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Frenku-007)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17721

Titulli: "Pamje Nga Yzberish ( Tirane)" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga AUREL -XxX-)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17719

Titulli: "Arshive me tutorial per pothuaj cdo subject A-Z" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17718

Titulli: "Blu Ray.Format i ri DVD=27GB" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17715

Titulli: "Jam penduar..." (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17710

Titulli: "Femija yne (keshilla per femijet 0-12 muajsh)" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17709

Titulli: "AOL ne Shqiperi" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga sn0m)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17708

Titulli: "Azerbaxhianasit janë me origjinë shqiptare" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17707

Titulli: "Moda e re, te martohesh shtatzene" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17706

Titulli: "Regjisori qe veconi me teper" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17705

Titulli: "Takim ne kongresin amerikan per te ardhmen e Kosoves" (postuar 18-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17703

Titulli: "Shkrimi I Teki Dervishit: Këshilli Rus I Evropës" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga mistiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17701

Titulli: "Fieraket ne PHILLY" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Lil^Swt^Chick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17700

Titulli: "Fotoja time!!!!" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Atomic_Kitten)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17697

Titulli: "GP Austri" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17695

Titulli: "Ambienti shoqeror jashte shtetit" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17693

Titulli: "Sa e ndihmon bukuria fizike realizimin e objektivave te individit ne jete?" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17691

Titulli: "Ministri i Rendit mbron vrasesit e Florian Viles" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17690

Titulli: "Rober te dickaje" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17688

Titulli: "Para se te blesh nje makine,cfare duhet te kontrollosh.Guide e ilustruar" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17687

Titulli: "Pastrues Regjistri per Windows" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17685

Titulli: "lojra llogjike" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga katastrofali)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17684

Titulli: "Si e shihni te ardhmen e Kosoves?!" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Sharri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17683

Titulli: "10 virtytet me te rendesishme te njeriut" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17673

Titulli: "Mirse ju gjeta" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Rinti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17672

Titulli: "Pershendetje kallaballik" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga daci-laprakes)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17669

Titulli: "Si mendoni ju?" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17666

Titulli: "Kush te behet DREJTOR?" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga KosovaHawaii)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17663

Titulli: "Si te kopjoj nga CD ne kopmuter" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17662

Titulli: "Si hidhen kengët e një CD-je në komputer" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17661

Titulli: "Tosi milanist" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Jeans-boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17660

Titulli: "H a r t i m e" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17659

Titulli: "A besoni ne dietat  e uljes se peshes?" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga hope31)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17657

Titulli: "Shehidi i Zotit" (postuar 17-05-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17656

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Votoni per virtytin me te rendesishmen te njeriut.
 o 'Sinqeriteti' (1 vota)
 o 'Shpirti human dhe miresia' (4 vota)
 o 'Ndershmeria ose integriteti' (0 vota)
 o 'Konfidenca, besimi ne vetvete, ose ndryshe optimizmi' (0 vota)
 o 'Dashuria per familjen, shoqerine dhe njerezit ne pergjithesi' (1 vota)
 o 'Guximi dhe pasioni per objektivat e tua' (1 vota)
 o 'Vullneti dhe papertacia' (0 vota)
 o 'Kujdesi per veten e tij/saj dhe paraqitja e jashtme' (0 vota)
 o 'Qellimet, shpresat dhe endrrat' (0 vota)
 o 'Finesa, klasa, sharmi, karizma dhe sjellja e mire' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17673

Sondazh: Kush e fiton Champions League, Milan apo Juventus ?
 o 'AC Milan' (12 vota)
 o 'Juventus FC' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17533

Sondazh: Cila dekadë ka patur muzikën më te bukur?
 o ''50' (0 vota)
 o ''60' (0 vota)
 o ''70' (4 vota)
 o ''80' (2 vota)
 o ''90' (2 vota)
 o 'E tashmja' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17397

Sondazh: SI TI HAKMERRET TRADHËTI
 o 'ME TRADHËTI' (0 vota)
 o 'ME MIRËSI' (10 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17361

Sondazh: Ku respektohen me shume shqiptaret?
 o 'Itali' (1 vota)
 o 'Greqi' (0 vota)
 o 'Usa' (14 vota)
 o 'Turqi' (4 vota)
 o 'Angli' (1 vota)
 o 'Kanada' (4 vota)
 o 'Belgjike' (1 vota)
 o 'France' (0 vota)
 o 'Australi' (0 vota)
 o 'Rumani' (0 vota)
 o 'Bullgari' (0 vota)
 o 'Arabi' (0 vota)
 o 'Egjipt' (1 vota)
 o 'Kine' (1 vota)
 o 'Rusi' (1 vota)
 o 'Japoni' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjermani' (1 vota)
 o 'Zvicer' (0 vota)
 o 'Spanje' (0 vota)
 o 'Hollande' (1 vota)
 o 'Poloni' (0 vota)
 o 'Çeki' (0 vota)
 o 'Hungari' (0 vota)
 o 'Bosnie' (0 vota)
 o 'Slloveni' (0 vota)
 o 'Kroaci' (0 vota)
 o 'Kube' (2 vota)
 o 'Vendet Nordike' (2 vota)
 o 'Maqedoni' (0 vota)
 o 'Diku tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17197

Sondazh: Kush do fitoje?
 o 'Fiton Irlanda' (0 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (1 vota)
 o 'Fiton Shqiperia' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17000

Sondazh: Ne C'nivele Eshte Muzika Shqiptare?
 o 'Shume mire' (9 vota)
 o 'Mire' (5 vota)
 o 'Jo keq' (1 vota)
 o 'Dobet' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16973

Sondazh: A do lidheshit me ish-dashurin/en e shokut/shoqes tuaj te ngushte?
 o 'Po, interesi im eshte mbi interesin e shokut' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo, s'ma lejon ndergjegjja' (10 vota)
 o 'Me ka ndodhur mua dhe s'me pelqeu se si u ndjeva.' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16951

Sondazh: Cilet jan me shqiptar???
 o 'Muslimanet ?' (3 vota)
 o 'Krishteret ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Ortodokset ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Te tjeret ??' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16926

Sondazh: Mosha me E Bukur
 o '0-20' (9 vota)
 o '+20' (12 vota)
 o '+40' (0 vota)
 o '+50' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16740


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

19 05:
 o elton19 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4165

19 05:
 o destiny - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1262

19 05:
 o anjezah (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2197

19 05:
 o klevi22 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2459
 o KATERINA_LOLI (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3130

19 05:
 o daja (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3823

19 05:
 o venimous (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4203

19 05:
 o godboy - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4357

19 05:
 o superman (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6635

19 05:
 o saurel (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7368

19 05:
 o BERTY (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7649

19 05:
 o ermil - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7856

20 05:
 o FALKONI (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8063

20 05:
 o c00L_3oy (14) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=573

20 05:
 o chris (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1894

20 05:
 o ardi nino (41) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2344

20 05:
 o Annaaa - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2363

20 05:
 o Adeleide (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2364

20 05:
 o unixi (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2651

20 05:
 o Mjeku (38) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2660

20 05:
 o Entchen (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2877

20 05:
 o north (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3824

20 05:
 o tase (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3852

20 05:
 o profetineshishe - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4871
 o Prophet - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4873

20 05:
 o delfiny (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5274

20 05:
 o Rrap Cungu (36) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6288

20 05:
 o goni1984 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6925

20 05:
 o odisea e kurbet (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7747

20 05:
 o Elbasani_ChiCKA (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7941

20 05:
 o olsi.d (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8018

20 05:
 o TOMI5 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8073

21 05:
 o rezarta (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=112

21 05:
 o X_Reality (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=817

21 05:
 o karamelja (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1178

21 05:
 o 25_Dollar (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2075

21 05:
 o WNA (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2164

21 05:
 o kokoshi (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2430

21 05:
 o luli1 (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2530

21 05:
 o arban - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2669


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 12-05-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 169 Anetare te rinj
 o 206 Tema te reja
 o 3,942 Postime te reja
 o 4 Sondazhe te reja

----------

